# Shar pei girl needs a new home



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

She is a 4 year old fawn brush coat girl. currently with a family member, so piccys can be sent. She is fine with others and children of all ages. not sure about cats? she does need her eyes done. and currently unspayed. rehoming due to new full time job, and her being left all day. would love to have her myself, but havent the room  caring home needed. can anyone help????


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

you have a pm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I personally would take off the ad she is unspayed and only let people know who are genuinly interested otherwise she could go to a breeding home :thumbdown:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> I personally would take off the ad she is unspayed and only let people know who are genuinly interested otherwise she could go to a breeding home :thumbdown:


Totally agree or she will end up having litter after litter in she ends up in the wrong hands. Hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for the confusion. she WILL be spayed and have her eyes done BEFORE she is rehomed. sorry i should have added that  she will definatly NOT be leaving intact!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck in finding her a home hun x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> sorry for the confusion. she WILL be spayed and have her eyes done BEFORE she is rehomed. sorry i should have added that  she will definatly NOT be leaving intact!


Thats excellent and its good as you know she wont be used just to line some ones pocket. Very good luck with finding her a home.


----------



## razormalasia2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> sorry for the confusion. she WILL be spayed and have her eyes done BEFORE she is rehomed. sorry i should have added that  she will definatly NOT be leaving intact!


i am intrested in your dog to re home my contact numbers are 07882975120 or 07533270910 so please contact me with regards to your dog thanks


----------



## razormalasia2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Thats excellent and its good as you know she wont be used just to line some ones pocket. Very good luck with finding her a home.


i am intrested in your dog to rehome my contact numbers are 07882975120 or 07533270910 thanks so please contact me


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I could have her!!!!! My home is already bursting with animals. Hope she finds a loving new owner


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Lah lah lah *emma isn't reading this post*
I have enough problems trying to get another Pei, never mind a rescue girl who could need my help.
Is she still available and Where about is she? 
I could post on a Pei forum I visit if she is still available.

Emma x


----------



## lola9919 (Nov 21, 2008)

its perfect gift for my 10 years old son and whole my familly......07716002329 call me i can be in your place even tooday...


----------



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

we are looking for a shar pei to rehome as we love them so much. We don't have enough money to buy but we sure do have the loving home of another dog and 2 cats and they will all become friends. my contact nu8mber is 07731760810 or 01745 356995. thanks my name is Charlotte.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

have pm'd you - re an experience shapei owner who is considering another dog - not sure if she wants a puppy or not - worth mentioning. This person is not a breeder - the dog will be purely a pet and would be spayed. She has no children either.


----------



## JakeQuenault (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking to give a dog a loving home, any breed who is good with cats. I lost my cocker spaniel last year and am only now ready to take the leap into getting another dog. 

I do not work so can give her all of my attention and I have a comfortable home next door to a huge field and lakes so if she is still available please call me on 01296 338 943 or 07522 670751.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Linda Quenault


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like you will have no problems finding her a good home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Popular dog!  hope she finds a good home


----------

